# need help



## sags (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm new so please forgive me. I am working on the CAT's as most people are. How many should I leach out, 10, 20, 50....what would be a good number before moving forward to precipatate out the metals? Also can you be to rich of metals in solution?

I probably have a million stupid questions, but this will point me in a direction to get going. thanks guy's!!


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 21, 2008)

Believe me it's not as simple as you'd expect. There are so many roadblocks that you'll run into. As the people here say; "Start off with only a small amount. Then chemicals and time aren't wasted. You can find the perfect process for what you have in this manner as well".


Good Luck


----------



## sags (Jul 21, 2008)

I hear you on that!! I guess I was just asking if you would even have enough stock on processing only a few units, or if you would even be able to preciptate that small amount out.

thanks


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 21, 2008)

sags said:


> I hear you on that!! I guess I was just asking if you would even have enough stock on processing only a few units, or if you would even be able to preciptate that small amount out.
> 
> thanks


The amount makes no difference. It's the level of concentration that does. If you have a drop that is saturated, it will behave no differently from a beaker full that is concentrated. 

Working with small samples until you understand what to do, and how to do it, is the wise way to go. That way, if things go south on you, the hazard is much reduced. Any of us can afford to lose a few grains of material-----few would choose to lose a couple ounces. 

Harold


----------



## markqf1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Harold has you steered in the right direction here.
Do alot of studying and a little testing to find what works for you.
There's alot of different methods out there.

Be sure to be safe, and try not to harm the environment any more than it is.

Mark


----------



## Lou (Jul 22, 2008)

Start small and scale up. Keep in mind that works small may not work big. Generally though, this will be fine. Do not have extreme expectations from converters, especially if you're new to the scene and have limited experience.


I see that you are also an Ohioan, from which part of the state are you?


Louis


----------



## sags (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks guy's, not sure what to expect yet. I can get as many as needed so I guess it's worth a shot to see what can be accomplished short term and long term if possible.

I lived in Toledo for 28 years, then moved to Sylvania, been here for 4 years!

Is it true that the diesel CAT's have more PGM ?


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Jul 22, 2008)

If you can get as many as needed then I'll move down there to help you!


----------



## sags (Jul 23, 2008)

of course it all cost something, nothing is ever that good! 

Yesterday I leached a CAT in AR, I have a nice dark red/brown color of solution. I was thinking about just reusing the same solution, (maybe a small add of new AR) for another CAT, then boil down the AR to a liquor. Rehydrate with HCL? or don't boil down and pH adjust to 2-4? then precipitate? not sure of the correct next move or if I should post else where.


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 25, 2008)

Contain 1-2g PM's each. And AR -
is not effective after a while.


----------

